# BattleTrack - A D&D encounter management Android app I made



## Tev (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello wonderful people of En World,

I made an app recently for my developer portfolio and based it on DnD as I love DnD and thought some people might actually find it useful.

  It's an encounter management/ initiative tracking app that I've  designed to be simple and easy to use. It features material design,  multiple encounter support and it's free!

Play Store Link

A couple of screenshots to give you an idea on the look of the app:










  It is ad supported (none on the tracking screen and never any full screen) but I've got 10 codes to give away which can be redeemed to  upgrade to premium in the app for free which removes the ads (no features are locked behind premium). If you want a code just reply to the thread or PM me and I'll pm you one (just in-case there are any code skim bots active).

  Any feedback good or bad is appreciated so comment on here/pm me/send me an email with your thoughts.

Hope you've had a great week and thanks for having a look!


----------



## yakneceydo (Apr 11, 2019)

Ah, that's really a cool concept buddy. Will definitely check out and leave a review on playstore in a span of 1-2week of using the app. 

Regards,
Yakne Ceydo


----------



## probabilitycalc (Aug 5, 2019)

This implies while at any rate one of the conditions inside the probability calculators association must remain constant, all conditions can be at the same time obvious. There are two cases for the association of occasions; the occasions are either totally unrelated, or the occasions are not fundamentally unrelated.


----------



## tcswebmaill (Aug 6, 2019)

Goodbye Consultancy Service is connect ERP passage for https://tcswebmail.pro its laborers. It's a doubtful application to robotize all specialists associated general organizations like Time sheet, wage Management, organizations so on.


----------

